# Explorer.exe absturz durch Video Datei



## Criminalogy (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Immer wenn ich eine Video Datei unbenennen, öffnen oder verschieben will bekomme ich einen Fehler vom explorer das die explorer.exe abgestürzt klicke ich auf Problembericht nicht senden wird er umgehend neu gestartet.

Hab mich schon totgesucht, hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2006)

Machmal liegt das an einer Fehlinstallation von Divx. Einfach nochmal den
Divx-Codec runterladen und rüberbügeln.

mfg chmee


----------



## Criminalogy (1. November 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde es gleich ausprobieren.

Habe gestern auch gelesen das es an einem Nero Plugin liegen kann, stimmt das?

Naja erstmal Divx gucken.


----------



## Grimreaper (1. November 2006)

Hm, ich glaub das ist ein Bug im Explorer bei nicht 100% standardkonformen Videodateien. Eine Lösung ist die Vorschau für .avi Dateien zu deaktivieren, dafür muss man nur einen Registry Key löschen. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau welchen, da sollte dir google weiterhelfen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Criminalogy (1. November 2006)

Das kann glaube ich nicht sein da es bei vielen videos funktioniert hat und erst seit ca. 2 Wochen diese Probleme gibt


----------



## melloween (10. November 2006)

Hallo Leute: das ganze ist ein Problem  
der Microsoft-eigene Datenausführungsverhinderung 
(so eine Art MS-Virenwächter, --in Verbindung mit PCs, 
mit der entsprechenden Hardware--),  die abzuschalten ist.

Klicken auf:
stystemsteuerung
system
"erweitert"
im Feld  "starten und wiederherstellen"
"Einstellungen" 
"Bearbeiten"

Der folgende etwaige Text erscheint
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn

das Wort  "NoExecute" ändern in "Execute".  
evtl. auch  "=Optln"  weglassen
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
so funktioniert es zumindest  in  Windows-XP

alles klar?
müßte jetzt klappen
herzliche Grüße an Euch alle und einen schönen Tach noch


----------

